# In/nel/al



## Lituano

Salve amici! Chiedo scusa per la mia ignoranza pero` non posso capire (la mia lingua e` molto diversa da quella italiana!) quando si dice ANDARE IN/NEL/AL PARCO (GIARDINO). Se io dico VADO IN PARCO (GIARDINO) e VADO AL PARCO (GIARDINO) il significato e` lo stesso o no? Grazie.


----------



## Mutti57

Ciao 

Andare al/nel parco (mai *in *parco)


esempio : Sono andato *al *parco con mio fratello
              Sono andato *nel *parco di Villa Torlonia (un parco particolare, quel parco e non un altro)

Andare in/nel giardino

esempio : Siamo andati *in *giardino a giocare con il cane
              Andiamo *nel* giardino di Giovanni (un giardino particolare)

Spero ti abbia spiegato chiaramente la differenza


----------



## Lituano

Grazie. Non ho capito solo che differenza e` fra PARCO e GIARDINO. Non e` la stessa (o quasi la stessa) cosa?  E quindi: perche` "Sono andato AL parco" e "Siamo andati IN giardino"? Perche` non si puo` dire (o solo non si dice) "Sono andato IN parco"?   C`e` una regola?


----------



## Mutti57

Lituano said:


> Grazie. Non ho capito solo che differenza e` fra PARCO e GIARDINO. Non e` la stessa (o quasi la stessa) cosa?  E quindi: perche` "Sono andato AL parco" e "Siamo andati IN giardino"? Perche` non si puo` dire (o solo non si dice) "Sono andato IN parco"?   C`e` una regola?



Un giardino solitamente ha delle dimensioni inferiori ad un parco (dove puoi trovare alberi secolari o anche serre di piante rare/esotiche).

La definizione di giardino è :
Il *giardino* è un luogo aperto e delimitato, preposto alla coltivazione di piante da frutto, da fioreo da arredamento (più propriamente dette ornamentali). Il giardino solitamente è situato in prossimità di edifici privati o pubblici, ma può trovarsi anche isolato da questi, prendendo il nome solitamente di *parco*. Nell'accezione comune quando si parla di giardino si intende solitamente quello di tipo ornamentale, mentre si usa il termine orto per iriserva area di bosco tutelata per la conservazione di flora e faunandicare quello in cui si coltivano ortaggi a scopo alimentare (orticoltura).
Il parco di solito è un'area piuttosto vasta, pubblica o privata, e può anche essere una porzione di bosco tutelato. 
Un esempio di bosco tutelato può essere il Parco Nazionale del Pollino (oppure il Parco Nazionale degli Abruzzi).


----------



## fabinn

Lituano said:


> ...perche` "Sono andato AL parco" e "Siamo andati IN giardino"? Perche` non si puo` dire (o solo non si dice) "Sono andato IN parco"?


Sull'uso delle preposizioni a/in, con o senza articoli, l'italiano si conferma essere una lingua maledettamente bizzarra. Da' un'occhiata qua In mensa vs. a mensa e a tutti i link contenuti in tale discussione.


----------



## Lituano

Grazie, Mutti e Fabinn! Siete molto gentili! Mi pare di aver capito...


----------



## piume

Ciao, ho visto che ci sono altri post sull'argomento ma non sono riuscito a evincerne una regola generale, ammesso esista. 
Come vi comportate voi quando dovete scegliere se usare _in _o _nel_? Ad esempio è chiaro che si dice *nell'armadio *e non _in_ armadio, così come *nel baule* e non_ in_ baule, anche se magari di armadio e baule ce n'è uno solo e non c'è bisogno di specificare quale con l'articolo determinativo. 

La diatriba è nata quando ho detto alla mia coinquilina "i piselli sono nel congelatore". Però si dice, no?
grazie


----------



## One1

I soldi sono in saccoccia. "In" quando fai riferimento alla funzione astratta di contenimento, "nel" quando fai riferimento ad un contenitore in particolare.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non è così semplice, purtroppo. Per non dire del diverso trattamento a seconda che si tratti di moto, stato, ecc. 

Posso dire "entro *in* casa di cura (per farmi operare) venerdì prossimo; "entro *nella* casa di cura (pènetro in quell'edificio) e chi ti vedo? Gianni e sua moglie"; "A che ora ci vai di solito *alla* casa di cura? Dopo aver finito coll'ospedale?" 

"adesso sono *nella* casa di cura: ti conviene arrivare colla macchina fin sotto gli scalini..." ; "sono *in* casa di cura da tre giorni e nessuno m'ha fatto ancora niente" (vita vissuta); "*alla* casa di cura di mio figlio (= $ il proprietario $) è arrivato un luminare della cardiochirurgia". 

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Giorgio, ti ringrazio della tu cortese spiegazione! Le cose con le preposizioni stanno chiarendo...


----------



## pizzi

Su giardino e parco, un esempio locale: a Parma e a Colorno il Parco Ducale è definito, anche ufficialmente, Giardino. Ogni azione viene svolta *in *Giardino, anche se entrambi sono indiscutibilmente parchi


----------



## Lituano

Grazie Pizzi!


----------



## vampirodolce

Buongiorno a tutti.
Gentilmente qualcuno mi puo' spiegare perche' si dice, per esempio:

-Dove sei (= dove alloggi)? Sono in albergo.
-Nell'albergo dove sono stato ho conosciuto un ragazzo. (in + lo)

Oppure:
-Siamo in spiaggia (non: nella spiaggia).
-Dov'e' la penna? E' nell'astuccio. (in+lo)
Perche' nel primo caso si dice IN e nel secondo NELLO?

Mi servirebbe una regola sull'uso della preposizione semplice o articolata.

Grazie.


----------



## bearded

Secondo me non c'è una vera regola, ma ciò che comanda/determina i vari modi dire è l'uso. Vedi anche il #5.  Anche in altre lingue ci sono oscillazioni, apparentemente irragionevoli, nell'uso delle preposizioni. Recentemente in un forum tedesco, ad esempio, si faceva notare che in quella lingua non si dice 'nel mio terreno', ma 'sul mio terreno' (anche se non è su una collina), e quindi ''vieni giù (non 'fuori') dal mio terreno''.
Però si dice ''nel giardino / nel mio giardino''...
E i tedeschi - proprio come noi nei post precedenti - erano vanamente alla ricerca di una regola.


----------



## Grugno

vampirodolce said:


> -Dove sei (= dove alloggi)? Sono in albergo.
> -Nell'albergo dove sono stato ho conosciuto un ragazzo. (in + lo)
> 
> Oppure:
> -Siamo in spiaggia (non: nella spiaggia).
> -Dov'e' la penna? E' nell'astuccio. (in+lo)
> Perche' nel primo caso si dice IN e nel secondo NELLO?



Per quanto riguarda gli esempi senza articolo (in albergo e in camera) noto che si tratta di luoghi non individuati in modo specifico, ma come puri referenti spaziali. Se infatti si qualificano esattamente, se si determinano, diviene necessario l'articolo determinativo: "sono nella mia camera" e "sono nella spiaggia dei nudisti!". 

Per quanto riguarda il caso "nell'albergo dove sono stato..." riprendo quanto dice Serianni nella sua grammatica alla voce del pronome relativo: l'antecedente del relativo (qui "albergo") deve essere sempre determinato. E' una costante della lingua. Ovviamente si fa riferimento a relative con valore restrittivo, non appositivo:
- Nell'albergo dove sono stato ho conosciuto un ragazzo = (si intende, "proprio in quell'albergo lì, Non in un altro albergo". relativa restrittiva)
- In un albergo, dove sono stato molte volte, non c'è la tv via cavo = (dove sono stato molte volte = relativa appositiva)

Infine nel caso dell'astuccio, credo che la ragione sia eufonica: che brutto "è in astuccio!"


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Grugno,
sono d'accordo con quanto hai scritto, tranne l'ultima frase


Grugno said:


> Infine nel caso dell'astuccio, credo che la ragione sia eufonica: che brutto "è in astuccio!"


sulla quale avrei qualche dubbio.

Vero è che non c'è in effetti una regola fissa che vada bene sempre, quando si tratta di preposizioni davanti ai sostantivi, poiché il tema è molto complesso e attiene a più regole contenenti molte eccezioni, quindi non è facile per i non madrelingua districarsi in tale ambito.
Se sia una regola o meno, non so dirlo, ma quella seguente (che vale per la preposizione _in_ 'stato in luogo', per _a_ è un po' diverso), è sicuramente un aiuto per chi è ai primi livelli di apprendimento con la nostra lingua, o almeno così a me pare.
Generalmente quando siamo in presenza di sostantivi indicanti contenitori di cose l'unica preposizione possibile è quella articolata; mentre, davanti ai sostantivi singolari indicanti ambienti i quali, per natura loro, accolgono una o più persone, la preposizione semplice è la più indicata, a meno che non vi sia una specificazione al nome, la quale suggerisce quella articolata perché più comune nell'uso (tranne alcuni sostantivi cui fanno eccezione come _casa, cantina, cascina ecc._).
Alcuni esempi:

È corretto dire (tra parentesi le 'specificazioni' non dirette ai sostantivi indicati):

_*nell'*astuccio, *nel* [baule, cassetto, portabagagli, portafogli], *nello* sgabuzzino, *nella* cisterna, *negli *armadi_ ecc.;
_*in* [discoteca (di venerdì sera), teatro (alle 21:00), albergo (a mezza pensione), casa (stasera), sala, mansarda, veranda, spiaggia (a Rimini), campagna, città (con Maria), macchina (da casa), treno, aereo]_ ecc.;
_*nella* [discoteca di viale Ragusa, casa verde, sala grande, spiaggia per nudisti, campagna del signor Verdi, città di Milano, macchina di Lucia], *nel *[teatro alla Scala, treno regionale delle 7:50], *nell'*[albergo all'incrocio col semaforo, aereo per Dubai]_.

È poco corretto o addirittura è sbagliato:

Usare la preposizione _*in*_ davanti ai sostantivi come indicati nei punti 1. e 3. precedenti;
Usare la preposizione articolata davanti ai sostantivi indicati nel punto 2. precedente;
Dire _in cinema _(perché non è luogo per le persone ma luogo dove si proiettano i filmati, le persone sono in sala)_, in palazzo _(perché è luogo per gli appartamenti, a meno che non sia d'uso familiare o di singole persone ma anche in questo caso non si usa la preposizione _in_)_, in castello _(lo stesso che per _palazzo_, sostituire "gli appartamenti" con "le stanze"), _in mia casa _(corretto invece _in casa mia, nella mia casa_), come per _casa _lo stesso è per _cantina _e_ cascina_ (ad eccezione della forma col possessivo a seguire il sostantivo che è da considerarsi prettamente letteraria) ecc.
(Off topic: Sono di fretta oggi e spero tanto, anzi, sono sicuro che qualcuno segnalerà qualsiasi eventuale errore. )


----------



## Aikaterine18

Ciao,

Sto scrivendo relativamente alla regola che dice che le preposizioni semplici sono usate con un luogo generico, mentre le preposizioni articolate sono utilizzate quando il luogo è seguito da un elemento che lo specifica. Per esempio:

Vado in Italia. Vado nell'Italia del Sud.
Vado a teatro. Vado al teatro Verdi.
Vado in banca. Vado alla Banca Commerciale.

Comunque, si dice in piazza Mazzini, in via Garibaldi. Secondo la regola sopra queste dovrebbero essere precedute da una preposizione articolata, inizialmente pensavo che la regola non si applicava perché le due ultime sono nomi propri, ma mi pare che anche il teatro Verdi o la Banca Commerciale sono nomi propri. Qualcuno mi sa dire la motivazione per non usare preposizione articolata davanti alle piazza e via specificate?
Grazie mille in anticipo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

I nomi di vie, piazze ecc. si comportano come nomi propri includendo anche il determinante. Infatti si dice "Via Verdi è a 100 metri", "Piazza Alighieri è in centro", "Corso Buenos Aires è a Milano". Ovviamente non essendo normalmente preceduti dall'articolo rifiutano anche la preposizione articolata.


----------

